# Some DangerMouse creations and projects



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice work there mouse. You're certainly creative, and I'm jealous. I'm a capable woodworker and cabinetmaker, but lack the creativity!


----------



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

man. that door is insane. totally dig the guitar


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Mrnagrom said:


> man. that door is insane. totally dig the guitar


Thanks guys! Here's two more lamps I did. I got tired of the cheap floor lamps that break whenever you look at them, soooo.... and the table lamp is different now. It's white on top when off, but GREEN when turned on. Both are oak and walnut mixed from my woods. Ya gotta love free supplies! Po) 

.....did someone mention cheese dip?

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I forgot to mention, those 7 degree cuts for the floor lamp 'shade' were a #@!#!#@! I had 4 or 5 pieces I cut backwards, inside out, whatever.... 
I finally got it perfect though! 
Those are cloth curtain inserts I sewed up on the antique pedal machine we have btw. 
I still think I should change to the white plexiglass inserts though, the bulb shows through the cloth a bit too much.

DM


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I really like your work. :thumbsup: Do you sell any of your lamps? What color is your finger nail polish? Keep up the good work, Dorf Dude...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Very funny..... that's my daughter's hand.... and I dunno what color she had on... 

I might sell them if anyone was interested. I can always make more... Po)

DM


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Just pokin a little fun at yah. Dorf Dude...


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

You have a nice touch DM, everything looks good!




thekctermite said:


> ...You're certainly creative...


Its the side effects of THC and LSD.
PS, ive seen some of your work on the woodworking forum, you do really sharpe work.

_


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful! I've seen pieces in high-end furniture stores that don't show that quality of workmanship :thumbup1:. 

That sundoor is incredible! Looking at it, I was trying to figure out how you did the rays of sunshine. Since I don't know very much about woodworking, of course I can't figure it out. The finish on the wood looks great. It must have taken a lot of time to complete it.



> PS, ive seen some of your work on the woodworking forum, you do really sharpe work.


I think I'll wander over to the woodworking forum to see your other posts.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

For the rays of the sundoor, I sliced up a 2x4 into 1/2" strips, ran them through the planer and then went nuts freehand with the router. It was fun!

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Followed by hours of sanding? It looks great.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Nah... being planed and routed left them pretty smooth actually, they hardly needed any sanding at all! Po) 
I finally got around to taking a picture of the desk lamp lit up green.


DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

wow nice work


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you!

The first pic of it was before I took the white plexi and spray-painted the underside with florescent green. 
It's white still when off, cause it's thick, but green when turned on. 
I've always liked the old style green glass desk lamps, so this was sort of my version.

DM


----------



## tybeeanna (Dec 14, 2008)

very nice


----------



## jpfreak33 (Jan 29, 2009)

>


I like this one a lot, very simple, almost craftsman style. if only I had the time....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I want to make another and sell the set. Maybe even more after this house gets finished! 
If you saw the inside of the 'shade', you see it's a bit more complicated than it looks.....

I was wondering what you guys would think if i did the same white-off/green-on effect when i replace the cloth on the floor lamp with plexi?
Maybe a little too green? Leave the light white? Whatcha think?

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's the coffee table I made for the living room. The center holds family photos and odds and ends from the grandkids on and off. I was cleaning and realized I hadn't posted this project yet! The tempered glass was free, and I have 3 or 4 spares stored too.... just in case.... :wink:

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I was concerned with the shelf sagging over time, so under the shelf is a 4' piece of angle iron glued and screwed. Still straight as an arrow... Po)

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That's sharp! Nice work. Do pictures go under the glass in the center? Good idea keeping the spare glass around :yes:.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> Do pictures go under the glass in the center?


I know the pictures are pretty... but ya gotta read the posts too.... lol

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I read it. I just didn't read it right. LOL.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

nice work as usual DM:thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Tnanks guys! This is how I spent my day yesterday. This is an old oak table from my childhood my father gave me. It has particle board as a base under 1/4" blocks of oak, with solid edges. the underside rails were mounted to the particle board and had obviously been broken 3 times judging from the relocated holes and craters. i took a split 2x4 and PL'd it and screwed it over all the holes. Then i removed all the corners which were loose and PL'd them too and reset the screws. Then i used the clutch on the drill and tightened all the triangular braces all around. MUCH stronger now!!! (lots of cheerios and banana pancakes consumed at this table...lol)

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Good job! It looks nice.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I forgot to mention, when I did the coffee table, I made the first top 2" instead of 3" and didn't like it, it was just too thin looking...sooooo.... I now have a matching oak-framed mirror over the woodstove! lol ....oh well....

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I like Wiley's sign. Can you post a picture of the mirror and frame?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Not right away, no... I'd need to clean first. lol
Here's the shotgun case I just finished.

DM


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Hoooweeee...that stuff is really nice!

I think my fave is the coffee table, very well done.


----------



## nerodiko (Jun 6, 2010)

this is very original idea, and good production...congratulation


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

DM has many many talents....these are just a few of his greatest! 

Do you have any recent ones DM?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Kinda busy right now building this house.... but I'll be doing more during the winter.....

DM


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

nerodiko said:


> this is very original idea, and good production...congratulation


Here, here..


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

I had no idea you were building a house! Do I need to read more or pay attention??? :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You don't need to pay attention if you can't afford to.....

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been building from the dirt to the shingles for the last 6 years! Where have YOU been??? LOL
Electric, plumbing, framing, floor joists, subfloors, HVAC, drywall, *sheesh* I've been doing it all myself....

DM


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> I've been building from the dirt to the shingles for the last 6 years! Where have YOU been??? LOL
> Electric, plumbing, framing, floor joists, subfloors, HVAC, drywall, *sheesh* I've been doing it all myself....
> 
> DM


:laughing: Sorry bubba! Remember? I've not been around long! *sheesh*

Well, do you have a thread here with pics in it somewhere? :whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe.... one or two? 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/my-40-300-sq-ft-homemade-birch-walnut-ceiling-31309/

http://www.diychatroom.com/f50/vertical-wood-blinds-45533/

just to start you out... LOL

DM


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

HA! I made it on the ceiling thread and though I didn't make it in the blind thread, I've seen it somewhere.......:whistling2:

You do beautiful wood work DM!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

downrightart said:


> HA! I made it on the ceiling thread...


I don't think that's allowed here, this is a family forum.

DM


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

No dancing on the ceiling? :huh: Dag gum.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, you're really talented, DM!!!! I love your lamps very much!!! How can you make the lamp have the green color when turn it on?? Very creative!!!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

That was easy.... I used white plexi and spray-painted the underside fluorescent green. Po)
White off, green on!

DM


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> That was easy.... I used white plexi and spray-painted the underside fluorescent green. Po)
> White off, green on!
> 
> DM


Wow, such a great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I always liked the "green desk lamp" look, this was my tribute.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm now considering doing the sunburst pattern on the kitchen cabinets. Spread across 3 or 4 doors?
Maybe I can hide some of these darn scratches too...lol
Lots of work and time, but I think the wife will love it.

DM


----------



## ccnvchris (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful work! You got any extra artistic vision? Any you can spare would be appreciated!
And don't sweat the backwards miters. It's not til you cut it 3 times and its still too short that we start worrying.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ccnvchris said:


> And don't sweat the backwards miters. It's not til you cut it 3 times and its still too short that we start worrying.


:laughing: yup.

I'll pass along some vision after I get this new furnace installed today........ or tomorrow...... or Wednesday....... or Thursday.......

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, I can spare a little artistic vision today. Po)

I finished a new box in a half a day, with an all new lock design!
My DIL wanted a jewelry box to keep her belly-button rings in that her daughters couldn't get into and borrow. lol

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

♪♪If you want to know how it opens, come visit us at http://www.craftforum.com/ ♪♪

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That's a beautiful box DM. How does she like it?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

She loved it!

Po)

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That's good. I hope her daughters don't figure out how to open it.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> That's good. I hope her daughters don't figure out how to open it.


Are you kidding? These kids are pretty smart these days. If they know there's something in there they're not supposed to touch, they'll have it open in nothing flat! :laughing:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cocobolo said:


> Are you kidding? These kids are pretty smart these days. If they know there's something in there they're not supposed to touch, they'll have it open in nothing flat! :laughing:


DM, that is really nice, she couldn't help but love it.

I agree about the youngens knowing how to do things so easily, when I have some problems on the PC I ask my grandkids and they know.:yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys... it's one of the EASIEST to 'figure out how it opens' that I've ever designed. Po)

If you want to see how, ya gotta go the to craftforum though.... 

DM


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> Thanks guys... it's one of the EASIEST to 'figure out how it opens' that I've ever designed. Po)
> 
> If you want to see how, ya gotta go the to craftforum though....
> 
> DM


We did that...pretty clever and looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Just finishing another one up today. Po)

I'll post some pics soon.

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Will this one be a jewelry box or a magic box?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> Will this one be a jewelry box or a magic box?


Precisely! Dang, you're good! Po)

DM


----------



## Bootz (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks awesome bro


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks! It's for sale, wanna buy it? lol

DM


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

DM, that looks great.

Did you make the applique which looks very much like a leopard?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope, it's a jewelry pin-on brooch thingy I ground the back flat and glued on with PL Construction Adhesive.

(Thanks Barb!)

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

No problem!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Just in case anyone is wondering why I thanked gma2rjc, we're friends in real life and she finds doo-dads at yard sales etc. to help me decorate my creations.

(ain't she just a sweetheart? Po) )

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a new idea for something today.... I'll keep you all posted. Po)

DM


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

nice work...very creative


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks. It keeps me busy..... idle hands and all that, you know..... Po)

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

With all that you've accomplished on your house since one year ago DM, I can't imagine that your hands have been idle very often.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

All I did was tear out a mobile home, add floor joist 2x12s, add 3/4" plywood T&G flooring, frame in all the new room areas, re-plumb and rewire the whole house, ceilings, insulation, drywall, texture, paint, and...and.... well, yeah, I guess you're right, I WAS kinda busy.... -=chuckle=-

DM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> All I did was tear out a mobile home, add floor joist 2x12s, add 3/4" plywood T&G flooring, frame in all the new room areas, re-plumb and rewire the whole house, ceilings, insulation, drywall, texture, paint, and...and.... well, yeah, I guess you're right, I WAS kinda busy.... -=chuckle=-
> 
> DM


My stars, thats all!!? My son-in-law and I built around their trailer then tore the trailer out and that was one heck of a job that I wouldn't want to do again. I would say you have been very busy to get all of that done.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The last three years have seen a ton of changes, the first year I walled in the new dining room area, then floored and wired, etc. 
The next year was spent completing the exterior walls around the other three sides, fascia covers, soffits, siding, etc. so that it actually looked DONE on the outside. 
This last year was the hardest, although I knew it would be and planned over and over in advance how I was going to proceed throughout the spring, summer and fall to get everything buttoned up before the snow flew. 
With the help from the guys here answering most of my 'common mistake' questions, I was able to get through the rough-in inspections pretty easily. 

THANKS GUYS! (you know who you are......) :thumbsup:

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That's alright DM, I didn't mind answering all of your electrical, plumbing, structural, etc. questions. I tell ya, my mind is like a diy bible. :laughing::laughing::laughing: (you know I'm kidding. I couldn't even write a 10-page diy book for pre-schoolers :no

When I saw all that you've done to your house, I was very impressed. 

Mrs. DM was giving me the grand tour and I couldn't believe how much you had completed that you hadn't even talked about or shown here on the forum. 

It's been months now since I've seen it - you were tearing the last bathroom wall out. I can't wait to see how much more you've accomplished.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

2 more little strips above the door for the transom trim and the little half-bath is ALL DONE!
....Well, after the paint dries on them and I put them up, then a fingertip dab or 12 of paint to cover the trim nails, THEN it's complete! The wife loves the dark walnut chair rail and matching baseboards I made. 

When she's happy, I'M happy! :thumbsup:

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The wife ran across this the other day. It's a jewelry box I made some time ago. It's not one of my 'magic' boxes, but it IS hard to open. There's also a wooden insert to separate jewelry into different sections, but I can't seem to find it..... I made the bottom glass inside because I like the sound of jewelry when it clinks on glass, not clunks on wood. LOL 

Ok, ok... it was mainly to make it easier to clean, but jewelry still shouldn't ought to 'clunk', am I right? 

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That looks nice DM. I like the idea of the glass and the metal pieces on the corners add a nice touch.

How old was your puppy in the picture?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

She found the BOX, not the PICTURE! LOL

I just took the pics, so I'd say.... ummmm.... almost as old as she is now?

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess my reading comprehension skills aren't what they ought to be today. :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It might just be all the screaming toddlers all day distracting you too....

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I love how that dumb dog just HAS to be in all of my pictures..... what a ham.

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Reminds me of my cat, she's the same way. Has to sniff everything and be around anything that is different.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Funny. This dingaling has to follow me all around the house all day and watch me do whatever I'm working on.
I honestly think she thinks she's supervising.

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Haha yep my cat has a virtual white hard hat on her head all the time. LOL

And nice work BTW on your stuff! It's inspiring, as I want to get into woodworking myself once I setup a proper work area.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks. I really like taking a square area of air and building a box around it no-one can open but me. Po)

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Just curious, for projects like this, do you still use nails/screws, or is it all glued? And what about cutting tools, do you use smaller, hand tools or still use power tools?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmm, mostly I make the pieces on my table saw and compound miter saw. The latest design is only 7 pieces of glued wood and a few screws inside to secure the locking device.

DM


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Cool lamps. I am going to steal some of those ideas.

Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Feel free!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Oops, I forgot to ask... which one(s) do you want to copy?

DM


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Probably not exact replicas, but the utilization of the light diffuser instead of globes like my mind has been stuck on. Lit letters for someone's intials comes to mind. I'll have to break out the scribble book I use for brainstorming and see what I come up with. I like trying to be original.

Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I like the letters idea.... I'm gonna steal that.... -=chuckle-

Be sure to post pictures for us to see when you're done, or progress as you make them!

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's neat to see what ideas one person can come up with after looking at another project. 

I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I may just find more old projects today. Po)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Guess what I found? hehehehe I'll take a pic soon....

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmmmm..... a magic box? :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

kinda.... *grin*

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

A box of magic tricks? lol


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Wellllll?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

oh.... that was the 'breadbox' computer I built.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/i-betcha-91825/

DM


----------



## ink (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey, nice work, DM.

Question on those lamps... did you buy the transparent material smoked like that, or did you do it yourself? If the latter, what did you use?

Thanks!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

That was purchased as scraps from a local plastics company, and were already white. ("frosted")
I also got some clear dark green I can't wait to use on ...."something".... 

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

OIC.... I bet I know why you asked.... Po) 
Yeah, that's a great idea for your project too. Does the clear in yours glare too much?

DM


----------



## ink (Jan 7, 2010)

No, it's just too bright. 40w bulbs in there, but they are right at eye level and dominate your vision. I got a can of this rustoleum stuff and did a couple coats on a scrap piece of glass.. it did a very low level of "frosting". I thought maybe you had a better way. I'm going to try some more coats of the spray tonight.


----------



## ink (Jan 7, 2010)

dtsman said:


> Probably not exact replicas, but the utilization of the light diffuser instead of globes like my mind has been stuck on. Lit letters for someone's intials comes to mind. I'll have to break out the scribble book I use for brainstorming and see what I come up with. I like trying to be original.


I was thinking of a similar project a while back that might help out.

At craft stores, you can get this glass etching stuff that lets you use a stencil to etch letters, etc, into glass. Come to think of it, you could do the same thing with this stuff I'm using for a different project right now. Jury's still out on how well it works, though.

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=106


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I too tried the spray route, it did not work well enough and looked blotchy when the light is on.
I also tried sanding a scrap to see if that would do it..... nope. This pre-frosted worked the best.
I'd avoid trying the diamond-pattern clear stuff, like on ceiling fixtures too, it's brittle and very hard to attempt to cut.

DM


----------



## SeanRP (Jan 5, 2011)

I love those small boxes mouse. I'm looking to do something along those lines for brass and aluminum chess pieces. Some day when I have free time (god knows when that is going to be) I'll have to draw something up and get some tips from you. I want to do 1", 1.25", and 1.5" holes in a nice board, then I'll glue that to an inside base so that the pieces can sit in the recessed area's, then I'll probably felt line the whole inside. The outside is pretty much a crap shoot, i need to find some nice trim and some accent pieces.

After that I want to make a table out of the board itself. It's 36" x 36" and I used white and blue marble tiles for squares. I haven't decided how I want to do that yet because it already has some nice trim on it. I want to find a way to incorporate that and maybe do a glass inlay on top.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds cool! You might want to consider adding a carrying handle and "good ol' HDD magnets" to keep it closed tight.
Hate to have it pop open and have all the pieces end up all over the floor. 

.....You know where to post the pictures when you're done, and I'm personally looking forward to seeing them!

DM


----------



## SeanRP (Jan 5, 2011)

I hadn't thought about handles, that's definitely something I'm going to think about now. I'm going to be making a matching pair, one for each side. I'll take some pictures of the set itself some time and throw it up. This is making me want to do some drawings today when i get home from work. Maybe I'll start fleshing it out finally, lol.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

That reminded me of a table I made years ago. It had backgammon, chess/checkers and cribbage boards airbrushed with stain on the top, then varnished.
I have a better picture of the entire table shown, but it wasn't next to THIS one in the photo album, as I would have thought it would be. I'll keep looking...
Sorry for the poor quality, this is a photo OF a photo as my scanner seems to be screwed up now.... 

DM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> That reminded me of a table I made years ago. It had backgammon, chess/checkers and cribbage boards airbrushed with stain on the top, then varnished.
> I have a better picture of the entire table shown, but it wasn't next to THIS one in the photo album, as I would have thought it would be. I'll keep looking...
> Sorry for the poor quality, this is a photo OF a photo as my scanner seems to be screwed up now....
> 
> DM


Man, that is sharp DM, I would be proud of that.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you remember what kind of wood you built it with?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not remembering that at all. lol
Back then it could have been plywood?
I just remember it was a pain in the **** to drill all the holes "X" deep for the cribbage pegs, which went around the diamond to end dead center of the table in a leather diamond inlay in the middle.

DM


----------



## SeanRP (Jan 5, 2011)

Very cool. I took some pictures on my board yesterday but don't have them on my flash drive. When I get home I'll host them and throw some up.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

cool! Can't wait!

DM


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I gotta say the work you do is simply outstanding. It reminds me of my old woodshop teacher he would bring his new projects to class and the reaction he would get from us was simply priceless. By doing that he inspired me into building my own projects and being a diy guy…


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

epson said:


> I gotta say the work you do is simply outstanding.


Why... Thank You! :blush:

...Now if someone out there would just SEE that, and hire me and give me MONEY for it! :laughing:

DM


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

The desk lamp wins in the 70's scandinavian retro design competition. Most excellent.
The small amount of time I spent in Denmark and Sweden helped me appreciate their fondness for well crafted design. It is the art with which they fill their less assuming modest houses


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

masterofall said:


> The desk lamp wins in the 70's scandinavian retro design competition.


:laughing: Thanks...

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmm.... I never got my prize..... story of my life.

DM


----------

